# is Shiraz pregnant?



## Seaglimmer (Mar 19, 2010)

three weeks ago I adopted/rescued Riesling my PEW who then proceeded to give birth a day later to 11 healthy babies (10 boys 1 girl). They all have homes and I decided to keep the only girl to keep my ailing Zinfadel (champagne with red eyes) and the newest rescue (Shiraz) company since they're all females.

Low and behold my mother calls me today saying "I think Shiraz is pregnant" since she was messing with the girls today and Shiraz has a belly and some nipples visible. She's definitely not as large as Riesling was but go figure. It won't be hard to find homes for whatever babies she may have so it's no real drama. But thoughts?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She's pretty chunky but the best way is to weigh possibly preggy girls on a digital scale, the same time every day and record it. It's the best way to determine pregnancy. 

What is Shiraz's history? When did she arrive?


----------



## Seaglimmer (Mar 19, 2010)

Shiraz is a petshop rat that arrived on Wednesday and was taken home Thursday. As of this morning her belly has definitely grown and while I'd love to attribute that to a much better diet then the forti-diet mice pellets they're fed at the store I really can't. She was classified as a large rat but she's definitely no giant. She's about the same length wise as Riesling and Zinfadel by two other adult girls. I'll try to weigh her later and do it again tomorrow. Poor momma. She's excellent at trashing her home though. I'd say she was trying to nest.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Small, medium, and large at pet stores usally refers to there size then not what they will be grown up. Those words are used mainly for feeder rats. Many females do get pregnant when they are pet store rats becasue they are not always properlly sexed and seperated. Id prepare for more pups if shes growing a lot.


----------



## Seaglimmer (Mar 19, 2010)

I've always counted small/medium/large as young/juvenile/adult when it comes down to it tbh. I am preparing for more babies. She's being kept in a separate tub for quarantine reasons AND away from Zinfadel and Riesling regardless.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Seaglimmer said:


> I've always counted small/medium/large as young/juvenile/adult when it comes down to it tbh. I am preparing for more babies. She's being kept in a separate tub for quarantine reasons AND away from Zinfadel and Riesling regardless.


Definitely feeder terms which means they don't care if they mix the sexes because they aren't supposed to live long. Prepare for babies.


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I think she is. She will need a nursing cage with lots of nesting materials.


----------

